# Thorichthys Meeki & Bolivian Rams?



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I have some Bolivians in another tank and was wonderring if I could put them in with my Thorichthys Meeki and Rotkeil Sevs.. I just don't want them beaten up..

It'd be in my 90G heavilly planted tank..


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

How many Meeki? How many severums, and how many Rams? At first glance, I think the Rams will get beat up by the Meeki but I think it depends on the #'s. Some here won't be to happy with the mixing of S Americans and C Americans. I think the problem is regarding the competion over open space between the Meeki and Rams.
madzarfembski


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Well the tank currently has 6 Meeki & 6 Sevs.. I will probably only keep a pair of the sevs once they pair off

I currently have 2 Bolivian Rams in a 20 but want to get a couple more so maybe 4-6 of them?

The tank is heavilly planted and there's a ton of pics and videos in the photography section on the first page that I posted just recently.

The Meeki and Sevs are already in there they are juveniles only 1.5-2", the 2 Bolivians I have now are a couple years old by now I think.. at least a year for sure and spawning.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say no. 
Especially if eventually you plan to keep a pair of anything. 
Pairs don't do well in community settings. 
Rams would not be able to take the abuse from one firemouth.

***All this depends on the individual personality of your cichlid***


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

So are we suggesting no because they won't pair off and spawn? Or because the life of the fish will be in danger?

I'm already breeding africans and really don't want to be breeding anything else right now so Breeding/Spawning doesn't matter as long as everyone is healthy and safe..

The Firemouths will abuse the Rams?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I 100% agree with TFG (he's my hero ya know  )

I would foresee the Sevs pairing off and demanding a territory, pushing the Meekis out of their way and ignoring or killing the Rams. Then I suspect the Meeki, being frustrated at being sub-dominant, will take their aggression out on these poor lil helpless (in comparison) Rams.

If the Sevs & Meeki were not kept as pairs, the territorial nature will not be as strong and there is a chance the Rams will go 'unnoticed'. But I still think that is unlikely.

I would say your only chance at success with your suggested approach would be to densely decorate an area with very small caves for the Rams to hide, but I doubt you will ever see your Rams. And if/when they do come out they will be seen by the Meeki before they are seen by you, and the above scenario will pan out...

Just my thoughts...


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

'Not gonna do it', 'Not gonna do it'...

Thanks so much for your help guys, greatly appreciate it.

I can se why TFG is your hero.. He certainly has those qualities.. what with his fish rescue etc..

Bottom line is I love my Bolivians too much to put them in an environment where they'd be stressed or in harm. So it's the safe route for me :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not really Tobys hero, he just wants to _be_ me


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

(yup, just not as hairy  )

Good choice Klumsy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I kept Bolivian Rams with Rotkiels and all was okay... I also kept my Rotkiels with 2 pair of convicts and that was okay as well (90g & 135g tanks respectively)...

I would think that you could do Rots with either the Meeki or the Bolivians, but I don't think the Bolivians & Meekis would mix too well. (Thats a guess as I've never kept Meeki's).

I've heard horror stories of people with Severums that can't keep them with anything... It is my experience that Rotkiels are not as aggresive as regular severums, albeit their conspecific aggression is pretty good...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I recently bought 3 firemouths for my 45gal. they are in with my 4 German blue rams. Then i read this thread and gasped a bit. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress. So far they're leaving each other alone. Rams are just opver 1" and the Meekis are about 2.5"


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

How wide is your footprint in that 45 and do you have tons of clay pots or hiding spaces for anyone?

Just out of curiosity...


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

its 36"Lx15"Dx18"H

Very heavily planted. Pictures are in the Photography Forum.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mok3t said:


> I recently bought 3 firemouths for my 45gal. they are in with my 4 German blue rams. Then i read this thread and gasped a bit. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress. So far they're leaving each other alone. Rams are just opver 1" and the Meekis are about 2.5"


the problems will arise when the firemouths are bigger, they get 6" you know.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup, fully aware of the size  My tank is quite heavily planted and by the time they reach 6" the plants will be overgrown. So hopefully the tankmates will have some places to hide and escape. There's also a shoal of 9 congo tetras in there as dithers should the meekis decide to get nasty.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

My firemouth doesn't hurt anything, but then again I've only had him a year. I've heard stories going both ways, but I think the general consensus is that meeki are one of the more peaceful CAs.

That being said, Bolivian Rams can't compete with them if the firemouth decide they gots to go.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I would say no, just due to the lack of space. a Pair of severums are going to barely tolerate the firemouths in that tank, and surely when they get scared, they will chase the rams out of the little territory they have. A better option might be keyholes.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So yeah, one of the firemouths turned into a nasty git and started harrassing my rams. They're gone as of this morning.

Lesson learned


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

mok3t said:


> So yeah, one of the firemouths turned into a nasty git and started harrassing my rams. They're gone as of this morning.
> 
> Lesson learned


Wow, thanks for the follow up. That's awesome, makes threads like this usefull for folks doing searches... I'm a big fan of the search feature.


----------

